# Fn key wireless enable on bootup?



## arcadian (Oct 26, 2015)

I have an old MSI Wind U100 netbook that I'd like to use as a LAN/wireless network router.  It's small, quiet, low power, has LAN and wireless ports, but just one problem...

The MSI Wind U100 has a fn key combo to enable wireless - Fn F11.  The problem is that sometimes between reboots, and especially when the power goes off, it decides to start with wireless disabled.  I then turn wireless on and reboot and it usually works, but that's not really ideal, especially since it doesn't have a working display and often isn't connected to a monitor.

It would be great to enable wireless on bootup via some ACPI black magic or however that works - don't really know where to start.  Any suggestions?


----------

